# Diffusion permanente des Films en 4k ?



## bpriss (9 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
J’achète depuis un certain temps des films sur Itunes en 4k.
Je m’interroge sur une éventuelle possibilité que pourrait s’accorder le fournisseur de flux vidéo de ne pas fournir en permanence le format 4k, la facture d’achat reçue par mail ne précise pas le format, et l’historique d’achatshttp://apple.com/bill ne mentionne que le format HD.
Pour exemple je viens de découvrir Apocalypse now que je suis quasiment sûr d’avoir acheté en format 4k (version final cut en mai 2019) ; mais aujourd’hui je me retrouve avec la version redux en HD.
La version 4k semble toujours accessible mais seulement sur le territoire américain
https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/apocalypse-now-final-cut/id1475410572

Si quelqu’un a une information ou un avis à ce propos, si le descriptif mentionne 4k, le service doit correspondre au descriptif.


----------

